# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Any ideas for a Christmas one shot for an all Barbarian party?

## CTurbo

It does not have to be Christmas themed haha but I'm thinking about trying to strike up a one shot at our family Christmas get together tomorrow. 

Any ideas on a fun little one shot that could be played in just a few hours? I've wanted to run an all barb party for a long time. 

I was thinking roll 4d6 drop lowest for stats, 1 free feat, and probably start level 3 so they'll have their subclasses, or maybe level 5 so they'll all have their second attack. No multiclassing.

The free feat could be used to shore up a weakness, add utility, or just boost offense some more. I'd probably toss in maybe 1 uncommon and 1 rare magic item.

It would be minimum of 3 players and I guess could be as many as 6 if everybody there that's already familiar with 5e wanted to play. 


I'd love to hear some ideas

----------


## Sparky McDibben

The elves who are really bad toymakers (so they get put on QA) have to save Christmas after Santa gets shot down over Chernobyl. Mutated bears, radiation hazards, and a psychotic Russian air defense commander hunting a trophy of the "Fat Man" are among the issues they contend with.

----------


## Corlindale

I totally stole the idea from Neverwinter Nights, but I once ran a pretty fun Christmas oneshot where the characters ended up shrunk inside a magical snowglobe and had to puzzle/fight their way out past winter-themed challenges.

----------


## Arkhios

Not much of an idea per sé, more of a framework:

Put them up to something a barbarian would have challenges to overcome. IMHO, it's no fun to just steamroll through a bloodfest combat. Make them do something interesting instead.

----------


## Particle_Man

If it is a themed one shot you could give them all the same background, like gladiator (and have them do a series of team battles with the prize being riches, glory and their freedom).  Or musicians (so they can sing Bar-bar-bar-barbarian).  Or outlanders plus one sage (to do a 13th warrior style adventure).  Or give them soldier backgrounds and the futuristic weapons (and batleths as swords) and make them Klingons (using appropriate Klingon animals for the totem warrior barbarian).

----------


## Kane0

The tribe shaman is running dangerously low on mistletoe, and tasks the barbarian team with fetching some.
Problem is, its really not the season for it and the best place to find some is in a druid grove outside of tribal territory.
Try not to slaughter the neighbors right before festivities okay?

----------


## animorte

They need to go shopping for last minute gifts. Prepared to trample the competition?

----------


## CTurbo

Yeah I'd like for it to be a good blend of combat, social, problem solving, and exploration encounters if possible. 

It doesn't have to be Christmas themed, but the Christmas theme ideas are funny haha

----------


## MrStabby

All barbarian? Maybe hunting a minotaur in a pottery shop?

Lots of clay golems (with class levels/abilities as desired), workers, liches commissioning pottery phlacteries etc..

----------


## Mastikator

Evil santa claus (a warforged who has decided that everyone is naughty) and his evil little helpers (xvart who build his weapons) are terrorising the people of a town once a year. The party has to travel to his icy fortress up in the mountain and put a stop to his schemes.

Evil santa claus obviously has a flying sled. (Just use flying carpet but it is a sled)

The xvart are not loyal to him but also don't trust the players, so recruiting them is possible, if difficult.

His fortress can serve as a typical dungeon filled with enemies and traps. Maybe some Christmas themed monsters like krampus and a giant cat that eats children.

----------


## CTurbo

Well we ended up playing with 4 players in a made up off the top of my head with no prep campaign and it was pretty fun. We had a Kalashtar Bear Totem GWM Barb, a Triton Wild Magic GWM Barb, a Elf Battlerager, and a TWF Zealot Halfling Barb. They spent a lot of time in combat, and I wish there could have been more time for social and exploration, but what little we had was hilarious. 


I'd really like to run or play in a more serious all Barbarian campaign. I've heard stories of people doing it. Seems like it would be a lot of fun.

----------

